# TGS Secret Santa??



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know it's a bit early, but the horse forum I frequent just opened up their Secret Santa, so I was wondering if TGS will be doing it again this year?

It's the only one I participate in (I don't have enough posts on the horse forum) so I'm looking forward to it.

:window:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, if you want, I would be happy to head it up like I did before .... just let me know


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

omg that sounds so cool


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mind doing it again this year.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

sounds fun! I'd be game!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

HOw does it work? Sounds fun!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yay! :clap: 

Hopefully Stacey gives the green light. It was really well run last year and we all had a ton of fun. I love going on a hunt for goodies for my SS.

onder:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I am in, I love secret santas. I do one on a miniature horse forum that I am a part of, and it is a blast.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'll do it this year!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

IM IN


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I can't take credit for last year, as I was not on here much, but the year prior to that I did it  Just offering if ya'all need it.

Everyone who wants to participates lets the person "in charge of it" know. Each person then fills out a short questionaire and turns it in. Then people are randomly assigned to another member and given information for the person they were assigned to and then you purchase something (within a set limit) and mail it "randomly" to the person you are buying for.

Then on a specific date everyone reveals who they purchased for


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I would love to join in also


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So much fun last year.......I'm in again! Just say when!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will discuss it with the moderators and see how they want to work it


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I had fun -- I'm in again!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in, it sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in! Love giving and recieving presents!!!!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Count me in. Sounds like fun. Just let me know what to do. My family played tacky Santa one year and it was a hoot. You could only spend $5 and the tackiest gift won an extra prize. Truck stops are a great place to shop. Nothin' like getting a can of possum or a mini steel trap for sketters. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love doing this.

 Sorry, i do not remember who had me but I still wear my goat pin all the time. At the shows everyone always asks where I got it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in as well...I had so much FUN last year!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

LOL I don't remember who had me either, but I just adore my coffee mug. It has a place of honor!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I'm in this year too if you do one. Last year was so much fun


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll participate...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok talked with the moderators and they like the idea of course  Ashley (RunAround) will be running it as she did last time. 

When it gets closer to christmas we will start the process.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, I will do it again this year . It's Always Lots of Fun!!! If anyone has the list of questions I sent out still could you PM it to me.. I kinda lost it, but will write up a new one if I need.  Also if you have any questions you would like added please let me know :idea:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Darn, looks like I deleted all PMs up to right after I would have had it. 

But yay!! Can't wait to see who I get.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Me as well, this will be my first year to participate and I am already excited. I cannot wait to find out who I get so I can start shopping. I hate to say it but I love to shop for other people.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ashley...actually still had a pm with the questions...just pmed them to ya.


----------

